# Kompletter Fangstopp für Ostseedorsch



## geomas (24. Juli 2019)

Die irreführende Überschrift finde ich daneben, liebe @Anglerboard Redaktion . 
Das Schlagwort „Baglimit” hat hier auch nichts zu suchen, oder? 
Und warum habt Ihr das Schlagwort „Werbung” gesetzt?


----------



## Orothred (24. Juli 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Die irreführende Überschrift finde ich daneben, liebe @Anglerboard Redaktion .
> Das Schlagwort „Baglimit” hat hier auch nichts zu suchen, oder?
> Und warum habt Ihr das Schlagwort „Werbung” gesetzt?



Kann ich so unterschreiben.....


----------



## degl (24. Juli 2019)

Na dann starren wir mal ganz gespannt auf die westliche Ostsee..........die wird es zu spüren bekommen..........

gruß degl


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (24. Juli 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Die irreführende Überschrift finde ich daneben, liebe @Anglerboard Redaktion .
> Das Schlagwort „Baglimit” hat hier auch nichts zu suchen, oder?
> Und warum habt Ihr das Schlagwort „Werbung” gesetzt?



Die Schlagworte haben Suchmaschinen-Relevanz bzw. das Schlagwort Werbung ist technisch wichtig für unsere Werbevermarkter. Hat also technische Hintergründe...
Und Überschriften sind oft streitbar, aber notwendig...
Danke trotzdem fürs Feedback.
Grüße


----------



## geomas (24. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2019)

Bei solchen Fischlein ist es aber auch höchste Eisenbahn, dass man ihnen mal eine mehrjährige Pause gönnt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (24. Juli 2019)

Dann wird der Dorsch jetzt da entnommen wo es noch erlaubt bis er da auch überfischt ist .Ade  Dorsch.


----------



## mirko.nbg (24. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Dann wird der Dorsch jetzt da entnommen wo es noch erlaubt bis er da auch überfischt ist .Ade  Dorsch.


----------



## mirko.nbg (24. Juli 2019)

So wie mein Vorredner habe ich es auch verstanden. Es geht eh alles den Bach runter. Hier. Turbinen im Fluss metzeln für Ökostrom alles nieder. Sag mir doch mal einer das irgendwelche Änderungen ohne Nachteile ablaufen. 

Wir sind zu viele Menschen auf dem Planeten. Es werden immer mehr. Essen brauchen wir. Auf natürlicher Weise keine Chance. 

Die Umwelt und Natur ist für so viele Menschen nicht ausgelegt.  Ein größter Umweltkiller ist das Internet. Ohne die Rechenzentren würden wir den CO2 Ausstoß gut in die gewünschte Richtung bringen.

Umsetzbar..... nein.

LG. Mirko


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juli 2019)

und die angelfischerei ist davon nicht betroffen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juli 2019)

Laut Pressemitteilung des DAFV sollen Angler nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Laut Pressemitteilung des DAFV sollen Angler nicht betroffen sein.


Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte das kutter als gewerbliche Fischerei gewertet werden


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Laut Pressemitteilung des DAFV sollen Angler nicht betroffen sein.


Na da warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juli 2019)

Wenn Angler ungehemmt weiter fischen dürfen, sehe ich dennoch schwarz,  egal ob vom Bellyboot, Kleinboot oder Kutter.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Juli 2019)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es mittlerweile viele Pressemeldungen:

*Fangverbot für Dorsch in der östlichen Ostsee*
Blinker - lesen, angeln,fangen
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...gverbot-fuer-dorsch-in-der-oestlichen-ostsee/

*„Ein harter Schlag für Fischer“: Stimmen aus MV zum Fangverbot für ...*
Ostsee Zeitung
https://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachr...er-Stimmen-aus-MV-zum-Fangverbot-fuer-Dorsche

*WWF kritisiert Fangverbot für Dorsche als unzureichend*
Deutschlandfunk
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/oest...-dorsche-als.2850.de.html?drn:news_id=1031153
*
Kritik am Dorschfangverbot von Wissenschaftlern und Fischern*
DIE WELT
https://www.welt.de/regionales/meck...verbot-von-Wissenschaftlern-und-Fischern.html

*Auch Backhaus kritisiert Dorschfangverbot in MV*
NDR
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...tisiert-Dorschfangverbot-in-MV,dorsch238.html

*Blinder Aktionismus der EU gefährdet Dorschfischer in der Ostsee*
Landesfischereiverband MV
https://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=366

*Fangstopp für Dorsche: Bedeutet das den Tod der MV-Küstenfischerei? *
Ostsee Zeitung
https://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachr...-Bedeutet-das-den-Tod-der-MV-Kuestenfischerei

Letzter Artikel aus Sicht der Wissenschaft interessant (Zitate):
„Ein Fangstopp als Sofortmaßnahme würde wenig am Bestand ändern“, resümiert Dr. Uwe Krumme, stellvertretender Institutsleiter. Demnach würde eine solche Regelung lediglich dazu führen, dass bis Ende 2020 etwa fünf Prozent mehr Elterntiere vorhanden wären. „Die wissenschaftliche Gemeinschaft ist sich da einig: Der Effekt wäre gering.“
"Laut Krumme könne man derzeit an diesen Prozessen wenig ändern. *Die Fischerei sei demnach viel eher ein Bauernopfer*, weil es keine weiteren Handlungsmöglichkeiten gebe. „Man kann ja nicht einfach Sauerstoff in die Tiefen der Ostsee pumpen. Dafür ist das betroffene Gebiet einfach viel zu groß.“ Ein Fangstopp ab August würde kurz- und auch mittelfristig nicht zu einer Bestandserholung führen. „Wir stehen hier vor Änderungen im Ökosystem, auf die das Fischereimanagement leider nur wenig Einfluss hat“, sagt Krumme."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juli 2019)

5% beim Dorsch ist nichts,  wenn du jemandem 2% Verzinsung auf eine sichere Geldanlage garantierst,  rennt der Tagelang wild onanierend durch die Gegend vor Freude. 

Was viel und was wenig ist, liegt oft im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Juli 2019)

Die Wissenschaft ist sich laut dem Artikel jedenfalls einig, dass die 5% kaum etwas bringen würden. Hier werden die Fischerei und dann auch wieder die Angler schön verarscht.


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Juli 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft ist sich laut dem Artikel jedenfalls einig, dass die 5% kaum etwas bringen würden. Hier werden die Fischerei und dann auch wieder die Angler schön verarscht.




die angler verarschen sich doch selber !

da stirbt eine art langsam aber sicher aus und man bläst wie im kindergarten die backen auf nach dem motto der andere darf das und ich nicht !


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juli 2019)

Tja, wer den Bogen mit nicht begründbaren Quoten überspannt, alle anderen vom Kuchen wegdrtängelt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Gier die Rechnung nicht mehr aufgehen lässt.

Wo war das mahnende Beispiel? Der Dorschbestand vor Kanada?


----------



## smithie (25. Juli 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Und Überschriften sind oft streitbar, aber notwendig...


Die Überschrift impliziert, dass in der gesamten Ostsee ein Fangverbot für Dorsch herrscht.
Wollt ihr das damit zum Ausdruck bringen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Tja, wer den Bogen mit nicht begründbaren Quoten überspannt, alle anderen vom Kuchen wegdrtängelt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die Gier die Rechnung nicht mehr aufgehen lässt.
> 
> Wo war das mahnende Beispiel? Der Dorschbestand vor Kanada?



Exakt! Auch das schreiben einige hier auch schon seit Jahren. Dabei werden auch gerne die höchst zweifelhaften und einem 50/50 joker gleichenden Vorhersagen des ICES übersehen oder als der Weisheit letzter Schluss angesehen. Es zeigt sich aber immer mehr, wie auch hier schon oft angemerkt, dass die jährliche Festlegung von Fangquoten ein Irrweg ist.

Ansonsten empfehle ich mal wieder diese schon ziemlich alte Doku, bei der schon der Name Programm ist. Man beachte besonders in Teil 4 den Umgang der unabhängigen Wissenschaftler vom ICES mit abweichenden Forschungen und Meinungen. Besonders in Erinnerung blieben mir 2 Sätze. 1. wir akzeptieren hier keine Meinungen von kanadischen Wissenschaftlern und 2. ich rate ihnen, seien sie vorsichtig. Wer am Ende Recht hatte scheint immer deutlicher.






Und hier auch noch mal ganz anschaulich welche zweifelhafte Rolle Europe auch global betrachtet spielt, wie wir hier unter diesen Voraussetzungen irgend einen Bestand retten wollen, bleibt für mich jedenfalls im dunkeln. Es gibt keine langfristige Strategie.

https://monde-diplomatique.de/artikel/!525488


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Juli 2019)

@bastido, den Bericht kenne ich - passt aber meines Erachtens nicht mehr zur aktuellen Problematik und ebenfalls der Vergleich mit Kanada hinkt.

Hauptproblematik sind laut ICES Umwelteinflüsse; siehe letzter ICES-Advice SD24–32 S.3:

"Das geringe Wachstum, der schlechte Zustand und die hohe natürliche Sterblichkeit von Kabeljau stehen im Zusammenhang mit Veränderungen im Ökosystem, zu denen die folgenden gehören:

i) Schlechte Sauerstoffbedingungen, die den Dorsch direkt durch Stoffwechselveränderungen und indirekt durch einen Mangel an benthischer Beute beeinflussen können, während sie gleichzeitig das Überleben der Nachkommen beeinträchtigen,

ii) Geringe Verfügbarkeit von Fischbeute im Hauptverbreitungsgebiet von Dorsch. Denn Sprotte und Hering sind in den letzten Jahren nördlicher verbreitet und überschneiden sich weniger mit der Verteilung des Dorschbestands,

iii) Hoher Befallsgrad von Parasiten; dies hängt mit einer erhöhten Häufigkeit von Kegelrobben zusammen"


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Juli 2019)

Der für mich der wichtigste Teil des Verbotes ist das Verbot der *Schleppnetzfischerei, *weiterhin dürfen* Dorschnetze* nur noch bis 20 Meter
gestellt werden,bei diesen Temperaturen stehen die Fische eh nicht im flachen Wasser.
Wenn jetzt noch die Kormorane ,die Grundeln und die Robben verschwinden könnte es wieder Bergauf gehen.
Was die Kritik an 5 % mehr Elterntieren angeht, kann man doch froh sein das es überhaupt mehr geben soll.
...alles was dann noch fehlt ist frisches Wasser mit Sauerstoff und mal ein paar kalte Winter.
träumen darf man ja wohl noch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Juli 2019)

zum Fangstop für dorsch , sollte auch ein Fangstop für die gammelfischerei gehören !


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Juli 2019)

@knutwuchtig
Mit der Einstellung der Gammelfischerei hast du auf jeden Fall recht, es ist aber nicht nur das.
Wenn ich sehe das in den Boddengewässern im Herbst bis ins Frühjahr hinein unsere laichvollen Hechtbestände
Tonnenweise nach Dänemark ins Fischmehl gehen könnte ich nur brechen.
Und bis jetzt habe ich auf Nachfragen keinerlei Antwort bekommen warum dies geduldet wird.
Auf der Fishing Masters hat Minister Backhaus vom besten Hechtrevier gesprochen.... die Zeiten
sind lange vorbei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juli 2019)

Zu den Hechten, die in großer Menge ins Fischmehl gehen, gibt es in einem anderen Forum einen sehr interessanten Strang, dort gibt es viele Informationen eines Müritzfischers, der diese Sichtweise nachvollziehbar mit Zahlen entkräftet.

Aber nichts desto trotz, ist Gammelfischerei und Aquakultur auch ein Holzweg, der unserer Natur nicht gut tut.


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Juli 2019)

man kann ja nicht einerseits achselzuckend fehlende nahrung für die larven und jungfische verantwortlich machen und gleichzeitig das ganze ökosystem zu grunde richten .
jeder ,der fischige boilies oder pellets füttert um ein foto mit karpfen zu machen kann sich da eine mitschuld auf die tanzkarte schreiben 
einerseits raubbau betreiben, andererseits rumjammern weil die erträge sinken!
nebenbei wird von den anrainerstaaten die ostsee als cloake benutzt !


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Juli 2019)

@bastido: Ja und nein, sicherlich haben die es wissen können - demzufolge ist die Politik der Quotenfestsetzung nicht nachvollziehbar - jedoch sind andere Regionen nicht direkt vergleichbar. In diesem speziellen Fall (Ostdorsch) ist der Einflussfaktor Fischerei geringer und Umweltfaktoren dominieren. D.h. sebst bei vollkommenen Fangstopp gibt es laut Thünen keine Erholung. Zitat aus dem Welt-Artikel:

"Der Leiter des Thünen-Instituts für Ostseefischerei, Christopher Zimmermann, erklärte: «*Der Dorschbestand erholt sich nicht, selbst wenn man die Fischerei für die nächsten fünf Jahre schließt*.» Der östliche Dorschbestand sei zusammengebrochen. Zimmermann zufolge hieß die Empfehlung der Wissenschaftler des Internationalen Rates für Meeresforschung (ICES): So wenig wie möglich Dorsch der östlichen Ostsee zu entnehmen und so viel Fischerei wie möglich zu gestatten. Zudem hätten die Wissenschaftler die *EU-Kommission davor gewarnt*, mitten im Jahr die bestehende Quote zu widerrufen. Viele Fischer würden nun ihre Quote 2019 nicht ausschöpfen können. Zudem befürchtet Zimmermann jetzt einen Ansturm auf den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Juli 2019)

Die Alterstruktur wird ebenfalls durch die Umweltfaktoren dominiert. Ich will das ganz platt ausdrücken: die Viecher haben Sauerstoffmangel, hungern und sind von Parasiten befallen, daher ist die nat. Sterblichkeit hoch und die Durchschnittslänge gering. Ob die Fischerei nun Fische mit dieser schlechten Kondition entnimmt oder nicht hätte - wenn man der Argumentation der Wissenschaft folgt - keinen signifikanten Einfluss. Es gibt praktisch keine Strategie - bzw. unrealistisch - man müsste die Kegelrobben abschießen, Sauerstoff in die Ostsee pumpen und für Nahrung sorgen. Was den Westdorsch betrifft gebe ich dir Recht, das ist eher vergleichbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (25. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Juli 2019)

Sicherlich, die können völlig falsch liegen. Bisherige Managementmaßnahmen sind schließlich gescheitert. Die Frage ist, ob das Fischereimanagement hier in dem speziellen Fall einen Einfluss hätte. Es geht nicht so sehr um die Entnahme, sondern um den Zustand der Dorsche (-> hohe Sterblichkeit). Kegelrobben siehe #24, hier wird hinsichtlich Parasiten argumentiert.


----------



## Wollebre (25. Juli 2019)

so ein paar Gedanken zur dem Thema

wie gut den Fischen in Nord- u. Ostsee die Kriegsjahre ohne Fischereidruck bekommen sind, hat jeder miterlebt die in den Sechzigern mit dem Meeresangeln angefangen sind. Oft schon nach 1-2 Stunden aufgehört zu angeln, weil sonst mehr gefangen wurde als für den privaten Verzehr benötigt wurde. Nur möge uns alles davor bewahren das es solch eine Pause noch einmal gibt.

Nur begann in der Zeit die Gier nach mehr. Fisch mehr als satt voranden, gebaut wurden größere Fischfangflotten, bessere Netze und Elektronik hielten Einzug. Trauriges Ergebnis die Fänge gingen so ab Mitte der Ziebziger zurück. Vom Verein haben wir dann  die Fahrten zum Wrackangeln in die Nordsee eingestellt. Aber auch die Ostsee fing an zu leiden..... Über die Jahre wurden die Fangergebnisse kontinuierlich schlechter und die großen Fisch immer weniger. Selbst wenn da mal ein paar "Ausreißer" dabei waren.
Schon vor gut zehn Jahre habe ich das Angeln in der Ostsee eingestellt, der Verein hat sich vor ein paar Jahre aufgelöst und es zieht mich auch nichts mehr in der Ostsee, jedenfalls nicht zum Angeln. Fehmarn ist auch ohne Angeln eine Reise wert.
Das Ergebnis der Bestände sehen wir heute, auch wenn u.a. der Klimawechsel eine Rolle spielt.... Für mich ist das Hauptproblem wenn die Gier nach Kohle das Hirn auffrißt! Da wird kein Gedanke an Maßhalten verschwendet....nur heute, heute, heute als wenns kein morgen gibt....

Die Verbraucher müssen lernen das Fisch ein Lebensmittel, ja eine Delikatesse ist, die nicht in der Retorte gezüchtet wird. D.h. die "Ware" Fisch muss auch so an den Endverbraucher gehandelt werden. In dem Maß das eine reduzierte Anzahl von Berufsfischer wie verarbeitendes Gewerbe und Handel über die Runden kommen.

Als Freizeitangler habe ich nie gegengerechnet was mir ein Kilo Fisch kostet. Bei dem Kilopreis wäre ich sicherlich nicht 650km vv bis an die Ostsee gefahren, sondern hätte mich mit ner Stippe an die Weser gesetzt.
Scheinbar ist die verdonnerte "Kunstpause" jetzt ein Schock, jedenfalls reagiert man so. Ist wie mit Kindern in der Schule, erst wird gereizt wie weit man bei einen Lehrer gehen kann, wenns dann Kracht gehts es.... Auch hat nach meiner Meinung die Politik viel zu lange gezögert entsprechende Vorgaben zu erlassen.
Wenn die Berufsfischerei Maß gehalten hätte, wäre die jetzige Entscheidung gar nicht notwendig geworden.


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Juli 2019)

@ Testudo

Dein Trööt zum Müritzfischer hat hier auf der Insel keine Bedeutung... sorry
Da werden in Schapprode Pallettenweise Hechte in die 500 Kg Behälter gekippt und ohne Kühlung auf Dänische LKW verladen.
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.
So wie Wollebre schon geschrieben hat ist das ganze System im Arsch und Maßhaltung wäre angebracht gewesen.
Nur einfach nehmen und nicht geben ist der falsche  Weg.
Wenn wir hier in MV mit angeln und Urlaub werben dann müssen wir auch Regeln aufstellen die für alle gelten...
diese müssen, auch wenn wir in den saueren Apfel beißen müssen, nicht nur für den Mensch sondern in erster Reihe für den Schutz unserer Natur
einstehen
Nicht das meine Kinder nur noch wissen wie ein Fisch aussieht, sondern das auch meine Enkel eines Tages in Verwaltung unseres Erbes welche fangen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Juli 2019)

Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Testudo
> 
> Dein Trööt zum Müritzfischer hat hier auf der Insel keine Bedeutung... sorry
> Da werden in Schapprode Pallettenweise Hechte in die 500 Kg Behälter gekippt und ohne Kühlung auf Dänische LKW verladen.
> ...



Es war ein Müritzfischer, der etwas schrieb und das Thema war exakt die Entnahme der Hechte aus Boddengewässern.

Wie kann das keine Aussagekraft für dich haben? Jeder Fang ist in Korrelation zu der Größe des Wasserkörpers zu betrachten und da ist der Lebensraum Bodden zusammen mit der Ostseeküste eben schon ein Pfund.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, auch ich halte nichts von der Gammelfischerei, aber die Entnahmen aus den Boddengewässern sind weitaus geringer, als es bei der Betrachtung solcher Bilder den Anschein hat.

Das es wirtschaftlich totaler Unfug ist, den Boddenfisch zu Fischmehl zu verarbeiten und da für den Fisch Centbeträge je Kilo zu erwirtschaften ist unstrittig. Da bringt jeder Angler ein Vielfaches ein.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Juli 2019)

Der Vergleich mit den Müritzfischern hinkt wirklich. In einer Pressemitteilung habe ich gelesen, dass die Rügenfischer definitiv den Druck auf Hecht/Barsch/Zander erhöhen werden, da die keinen Hering / Dorsch mehr fangen dürfen. Vielleicht finde ich die noch irgendwo ..

Grundsätzlich scheint die Industriefischerei (Gammelfischerei) insb. von Dänemark im großen Maßstab betrieben zu werden .. hier ein interessantes Papier dazu:
Industriefischereien in der Ostsee (2011)
www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/note/join/2011/460040/IPOL-PECH_NT(2011)460040_DE.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zu den Hechten, die in großer Menge ins Fischmehl gehen, gibt es in einem anderen Forum einen sehr interessanten Strang, dort gibt es viele Informationen eines Müritzfischers, der diese Sichtweise nachvollziehbar mit Zahlen entkräftet.



Verlinke den betreffenden Thread bitte mal, damit man sich ein Bild vom Wahrheitsgehalt machen kann.

Meine Erfahrung ist nämlich eine andere: Ob Bodden, Müritz, Oder, Nordsee, es wird seitens eines Teils der kommerziellen Fischer gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Die Leute müssen über die Runden kommen, der jungen Generation rät man eh meist ab, in die Fischerei zu gehen, also wird zu Geld gemacht, was geht, bis man das Rentenalter erreicht hat. Mir wurde erst kürzlich wieder von einem Bekannten erzählt, wie an einem Tag signifikante Mengen untermaßiger Dorsche an der Nordsee angespült wurden. War sicher ein temporäres Fischsterben und hat nichts mit der Entsorgung von Beifang zu tun ...

Wollebre hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit den Müritzfischern hinkt wirklich. In einer Pressemitteilung habe ich gelesen, dass die Rügenfischer definitiv den Druck auf Hecht/Barsch/Zander erhöhen werden, da die keinen Hering / Dorsch mehr fangen dürfen. Vielleicht finde ich die noch irgendwo ..
> 
> Grundsätzlich scheint die Industriefischerei (Gammelfischerei) insb. von Dänemark im großen Maßstab betrieben zu werden .. hier ein interessantes Papier dazu:
> Industriefischereien in der Ostsee (2011)
> www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/note/join/2011/460040/IPOL-PECH_NT(2011)460040_DE.pdf



Das Thema ist nicht neu: http://dicht-am-fisch.de/medien/pressespiegel/wasserkraft-angeln-hecht-bodden-fischmeh

Und Masse machts, auch wenn es pro Kilo nur Cent gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit den Müritzfischern hinkt wirklich. In einer Pressemitteilung habe ich gelesen, dass die Rügenfischer definitiv den Druck auf Hecht/Barsch/Zander erhöhen werden, da die keinen Hering / Dorsch mehr fangen dürfen. Vielleicht finde ich die noch irgendwo ..
> 
> Grundsätzlich scheint die Industriefischerei (Gammelfischerei) insb. von Dänemark im großen Maßstab betrieben zu werden .. hier ein interessantes Papier dazu:
> Industriefischereien in der Ostsee (2011)
> www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/note/join/2011/460040/IPOL-PECH_NT(2011)460040_DE.pdf



Wer hat denn von einem Vergleich mit den Müritzfischern geschrieben? Ich sprach von den Schilderungen eines Müritzfischers.

@Naturliebhaber ich habe dir den Link gesendet


----------



## FreundMefo (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn solche drastischen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, sollte man davon ausgehen, dass die Lage (in der östlichen) Ostsee eher dramatisch ist.


----------



## ragbar (26. Juli 2019)

Ich wär für:

Einstellung der Berufsfischerei in der Ostsee sowie den Boddengewässern bei gleichzeitigem Wertausgleich der Fischer durch die EU,wahlweise insgesamt  oder monatlich ausgezahlt. Kommerziellen Hechtfang (außer durch Guides mit Gästen und Baglimit  für Abendbrothecht) verbieten-Boddengewässer sind weltweit einmalige Biotope für Arten mit Brackwasserverträglichkeit.
In bestimmten Orten an der Ostsee soll für den lokalen Restaurantbedarf mit der Leine gefischt werden dürfen. Oder Stellnetze in kleinem Umfang für den täglichen Bedarf.Tagesbedarfsmenge durchschnittlich mit den Restaurants abstimmen, wenn Fisch zum Abendessen aus ist,ist aus.
Nebenerwerbsfischerei verbieten-Meerforelle nur für Angler.
Heringsfang für alle nur per Paternoster.Fangverkauf durch Angler mit drakonischen Geldstrafen ahnden. Wer geangelte Fische verkauft (Wilderei) soll neben höchstmöglicher Geldstrafe mit Beschlagnahmung des Gerätes einschließlich ev. Bootes belegt werden.

Das ein paar Jahre durchgezogen,und man kann wieder vor lauter Fischen übers Wasser der Ostsee gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Juli 2019)

Wir können uns natürlich vieles wünschen aus unserer Sicht als Angler aber wir leben eben auch in einer Gesellschaft und vor allem Wirtschaft, die vom Streben nach Wachstum und Gewinnmaximierung geprägt ist. Das macht weder vor Fischern noch vor Anglern halt. Ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit Ressourcen ist da erst einmal nicht vorgesehen, der Markt, und der ist im zunehmenden Maße global, bestimmt den Wert. Sicher wird auch keiner hier bestreiten können, dass er außerhalb seinen Hobbys genau dieser Maxime unterworfen ist. Beim Hobby werden diese Prinzipien, und ich finde es gut, nun hinterfragt, da man die Auswirkungen hautnah spürt ohne ein wirtschaftliches Interesse zu verfolgen. Für die Fischer sieht das aber ganz anders aus. Wir wissen alle, wird der Fischfang im Sinne von Nachhaltigkeit reguliert, dann kann kein Fischer mehr davon leben. Das gilt für die Ostsee genauso wie für jedes andere freie Gewässer. Mit dem bloßen Verkauf von Fisch als Rohware ist man an den Märkten nicht konkurrenzfähig auf Grund der Standortbedingungen, die sich mit zunehmender Regulierung auch noch verschlechtern.
Insofern, um das Beispiel aufzugreifen, sind die Müritzfischer klar im Vorteil, denn hier handelt es sich eben nicht um ein freies Gewässer und die können ihre Produkte differenzieren, da sie die Fischereirechte verwerten und nicht nur Fisch. D.h. Sie werden ihre wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten so ausrichten, dass der größtmögliche Dauerertrag für sie zu erzielen ist. Wie in dem von @Testudo angesprochen Pfad zu lesen ist, tun die das auch und quotieren ihre Fischer ganz gezielt, wenn Angeln, Bootsverleih oder sonst was eben mehr Ertrag pro Fisch erwarten lässt. Voraussetzung ist natürlich immer das Verständnis für die ökologischen Zusammenhänge und wie schon von vielen hier angemerkt, Maß halten. Das liegt in diesem Fall auch noch im ureigensten Interesse, sonst werden die Einnahmen auf allen Seiten der Wertschöpfung sinken.
In freien Gewässern wie den Bodden sieht das aber ganz anders aus. Dort ist die Fischerei quasi unreguliert und Möglichkeiten zur Verlagerung der Geschäftstätigkeit bestehen auch nicht. Also wird für die Märkte gefischt was das Zeug hält um über die Runden zu kommen. Das ganze System ist krank, denn was unregulierte Ressourcennutzung bedeutet sollte auch der letzte inzwischen Verstanden haben und das gilt nicht nur beim Fischfang.
Letztendlich muss selbstverständlich auch auf die Angler geschaut werden, denn wenn die mehr Fisch entnehmen als nachwächst ist das erst einmal genauso schädlich, auch wenn die Wertschöpfung deutlich höher ist. Die Auswirkungen sieht man dann an den nur von Besatz lebenden Vereinsgewässern.
Letztendlich kann man die gesamten wirtschaftlichen Aktivitäten der Menschheit durchforsten und wird immer zum selben Ergebnis kommen unzureichend regulierte Märkte schaffen vor allem Probleme, die im Nachgang nur noch schwer zu beseitigen sind, egal ob global oder regional.

Wenn diese „Dorschkrise“ für irgend etwas gut ist dann, dass sie vielleicht dem ein oder anderen die Augen öffnet was wir hier eigentlich veranstalten indem wir uns in jeglicher Hinsicht den Ast absägen auf dem wir sitzen und sei es nur weil das geliebte Hobby gefährdet ist. Allerdings scheint die Lernkurve leider viel zu flach, denn die Fehler wurden ja alle an anderer Stelle schon einmal gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

ragbar schrieb:


> Das ein paar Jahre durchgezogen,und man kann wieder vor lauter Fischen übers Wasser der Ostsee gehen.



Das wäre so wünschenswert, aber es wird nicht passieren.

Und das liegt nicht allein daran, weil die Lernkurve zu langsam ansteigt, wie @bastido  ausführte,sondern auch das Ökosystem auf die Veränderungen des Klimas reagiert und sich Tierarten zu langsam darauf anpassen. 

Das trifft auf Vögel zu, wie auf Fische.  Über den Rückgang der Heringspopulationwurde schon viel geschrieben, der Hering reagiert auf die viel früher ansteigenden Wassertemperaturen,  und laicht ab, die Nahrung der Larven ist abhängig von der Tageslichtlänge und so verhungern die Heringslarven und wenn der Hering ausbleibt, werden auch Hecht und Zander nicht mehr so schön dick. 

Das Ökosystem ist mehr und mehr aus dem Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von einem Vergleich mit den Müritzfischern geschrieben? Ich sprach von den Schilderungen eines Müritzfischers.
> 
> @Naturliebhaber ich habe dir den Link gesendet



Der letzte Eintrag im Thread, den du mir geschickt hast, ist von 2014. Hm ...

Davon abgesehen: Ich erkenne da nicht, dass jemand (welchen Müritzfischer meinst du eigentlich? User monkeyman?) plausibel erklärt, dass der Bodden aktuell nicht plattgefischt wird. Die Diskussion geht dort ja eher in die Richtung, dass die Fischer ihre Netze zu Hause lassen und zukünftig vom Angeltourismus leben sollen. Da kommt ja dann aber gleich wieder der (berechtigte) Einwand, dass hierzu ein liberaler Umgang mit C&R notwendig wäre, den es in Deutschland absehbar nicht gibt.

Gibt es übrigens einen Grund, dass du mir den Link per PN zugeschickt hast und nicht hier einstellst? Wäre doch eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage hier.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn jemand 2014 einen Sachverhalt erklärt hat dieser 2019 keine Gültigkeit mehr? 

Wenn du die zugegeben vielen Posts gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, wer die Ausbildung zum Fischer absolviert.

Es gehört für mich zum guten Ton,  keine Posts zu anderen Foren öffentlich zu Verlinken,  die sich mit dem selben Thema beschäftigen, das wurde hier schon genug betrieben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand 2014 einen Sachverhalt erklärt hat dieser 2019 keine Gültigkeit mehr?
> 
> Wenn du die zugegeben vielen Posts gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, wer die Ausbildung zum Fischer absolviert.
> 
> Es gehört für mich zum guten Ton,  keine Posts zu anderen Foren öffentlich zu Verlinken,  die sich mit dem selben Thema beschäftigen, das wurde hier schon genug betrieben.



Seit 2014 sind 5 Jahre vergangen. In denen hat sich in Deutschland vieles komplett geändert. Politisch, gesellschaftlich und in der Natur. Der Existenzkampf der Fischer hat sich seit 2014 massiv verschärft, mit entsprechendem Einfluss auf Zielfischarten. 

Ich hab die 14 Seiten überflogen, aber natürlich (noch) nicht im Detail gelesen. Fundierte, belastbare Aussagen sind Mangelware. 

Eine Stärke des Internets liegt darin, Informationen zu vernetzen. Da ist es ausdrücklich sinnvoll, auch Inhalte anderer Foren in die Diskussion einzubeziehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Wir können uns natürlich vieles wünschen aus unserer Sicht als Angler aber wir leben eben auch in einer Gesellschaft und vor allem Wirtschaft, die vom Streben nach Wachstum und Gewinnmaximierung geprägt ist. Das macht weder vor Fischern noch vor Anglern halt. Ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit Ressourcen ist da erst einmal nicht vorgesehen, der Markt, und der ist im zunehmenden Maße global, bestimmt den Wert. Sicher wird auch keiner hier bestreiten können, dass er außerhalb seinen Hobbys genau dieser Maxime unterworfen ist. Beim Hobby werden diese Prinzipien, und ich finde es gut, nun hinterfragt, da man die Auswirkungen hautnah spürt ohne ein wirtschaftliches Interesse zu verfolgen. Für die Fischer sieht das aber ganz anders aus. Wir wissen alle, wird der Fischfang im Sinne von Nachhaltigkeit reguliert, dann kann kein Fischer mehr davon leben. Das gilt für die Ostsee genauso wie für jedes andere freie Gewässer. Mit dem bloßen Verkauf von Fisch als Rohware ist man an den Märkten nicht konkurrenzfähig auf Grund der Standortbedingungen, die sich mit zunehmender Regulierung auch noch verschlechtern.
> Insofern, um das Beispiel aufzugreifen, sind die Müritzfischer klar im Vorteil, denn hier handelt es sich eben nicht um ein freies Gewässer und die können ihre Produkte differenzieren, da sie die Fischereirechte verwerten und nicht nur Fisch. D.h. Sie werden ihre wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten so ausrichten, dass der größtmögliche Dauerertrag für sie zu erzielen ist. Wie in dem von @Testudo angesprochen Pfad zu lesen ist, tun die das auch und quotieren ihre Fischer ganz gezielt, wenn Angeln, Bootsverleih oder sonst was eben mehr Ertrag pro Fisch erwarten lässt. Voraussetzung ist natürlich immer das Verständnis für die ökologischen Zusammenhänge und wie schon von vielen hier angemerkt, Maß halten. Das liegt in diesem Fall auch noch im ureigensten Interesse, sonst werden die Einnahmen auf allen Seiten der Wertschöpfung sinken.
> In freien Gewässern wie den Bodden sieht das aber ganz anders aus. Dort ist die Fischerei quasi unreguliert und Möglichkeiten zur Verlagerung der Geschäftstätigkeit bestehen auch nicht. Also wird für die Märkte gefischt was das Zeug hält um über die Runden zu kommen. Das ganze System ist krank, denn was unregulierte Ressourcennutzung bedeutet sollte auch der letzte inzwischen Verstanden haben und das gilt nicht nur beim Fischfang.
> Letztendlich muss selbstverständlich auch auf die Angler geschaut werden, denn wenn die mehr Fisch entnehmen als nachwächst ist das erst einmal genauso schädlich, auch wenn die Wertschöpfung deutlich höher ist. Die Auswirkungen sieht man dann an den nur von Besatz lebenden Vereinsgewässern.
> ...



ich weß nicht ,was Ihr unter selbstständiger Tätigkeit versteht.
Ich muss als Selbständiger ständig die Ausrichtung meiner Tätigkeit hinsichtlich Gewinnerwirtschaftung in der Gegenwart und Perspektive. Dazu gehört auch die Betrachtung der Rahmenbedingungen -hier eben mögliche ( biologische Menge), gesetzliche (Mengen)-Vorgaben, notwendige Gewinnmargen und tatsächlich zu erzielende Margen .Und wenn ich das für ein Geschäftsfeld als Negativ einstufe muss ich umorientieren, nur dann werde ich eine dauerhaft   Chance haben.
Diese Entscheidung hätte lange gefällt werden müssen und nicht jetzt nach staatlichen Beihilfen schreien.
Wat denn nun- Kapitalist oder doch eher lieber unter die Fittiche von äh Mutter Staat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

Die Größe des wasserkörpers der Boddengewässer  haben sich als wesentlicher Faktor nicht verändert.
Der ist dermaßen groß, das er ursprünglich immens produktiv war. 

Es heute den Berufsfischerei allein anzulasten, das der Lebensraum sich verändert  ist zu kurz gesprungen, wie es auch beim Dorsch zu kurz gesprungen ist. 

Eine Betrachtung der Veränderung ohne Berücksichtigung der Veränderung des Klimas,  der Nahrungskette ist zu kurz gesprungen.

Wer da nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, ohne sich selbst zu beschränken, ist auch nur ein Pharisäer.

Also, wer packt sich auch an seine eigene Nase?


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Größe des wasserkörpers der Boddengewässer  haben sich als wesentlicher Faktor nicht verändert.
> Der ist dermaßen groß, das er ursprünglich immens produktiv war.
> 
> Es heute den Berufsfischerei allein anzulasten, das der Lebensraum sich verändert  ist zu kurz gesprungen, wie es auch beim Dorsch zu kurz gesprungen ist.
> ...



 das sind 2 völlig getrennte paar Schuhe , die ich mir trotzdem nicht an die Nase halte;-))
das eine ist eine gewerbliche  Tätigkeit und das andere Freizeitbeschäftigung und Du kannst gewiss sein , das mein Tun durchaus den veränderten Rahmenbedingungen Rechnung trägt i, in beiden Fällen;-)) nach 27 Jahren darf ich durchaus der Meinung sein, was zur Selbständigkeit sagen zu dürfen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Na da besteht doch kein Widerspruch zu meinem Text. Der Rahmen der Dir in Deiner Selbständigkeit gesetzt wird den schöpfst Du aber auch aus. Wenn Du innerhalb des gesteckten Rahmen nicht mehr wirtschaftlich arbeiten kannst, hörst Du auf. Wenn Fischer nachhaltige Quoten vorgesetzt bekommen gilt selbiges, wenn diese nicht auskömmlich sind. Von Beihilfen habe ich gar nicht gesprochen. Nur muss der Rahmen im Sinne der Allgemeinheit erst einmal gesetzt werden, ansonsten erledigt sich das irgendwann von alleine, wenn es nämlich keine nutzbaren Bestände mehr gibt. Das ist aber im Interesse von niemandem.




alles "Roger", wollte das nur verdeutlicht haben !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (26. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Überfischung ist mit Sicherheit kein Phänomen des Klimawandels und war schon aktuell als von Klimaveränderungen noch kein Mensch gesprochen hat, der kommt on top.


Ja, es haben nur Insider davon gesprochen,  aber er wirkt schon viel länger auf die Umwelt ein. Neben der Überfischung wird das ein weiterer Baustein sein, der zu den bescheidenen Beständen geführt hat.

Was in welchem Maße Einfluss hatte und hat werden wir, wenn überhaupt,  erst in der Zukunft erfahren.


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Juli 2019)

Ich finde das Meinungsbild etwas zu einseitig gegen Berufsfischer gerichtet. Von Gewinnmaximierung kann man meines Erachtens nicht mehr sprechen; es geht vielfach eher um das Überleben des Berufsstandes. Im Fall Ostdorsch kann ich zudem keine direkte Kausalität Fangstopp -> Bestandserholung erkennen. Hier würde ich Testudo zustimmen (Umweltparameter). Berufsfischer sind eher das Bauernopfer einer verfehlten Fischereipolitik und der "Wissenschaft". Die reine Industriefischerei ist natürlich noch ein anderes, problematisches Thema.

Einige Zitate von den Berufsfischern (Pressemitteilung Deutscher Fischereiverband, https://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung2.html): 

"
Die Wissenschaft nennt als *wesentliche Faktoren schlechte Sauerstoffverhältnisse, die veränderte Zusammensetzung der Nahrung und den hohen Parasitenbefall*, der durch die unkontrolliert wachsende Robbenpopulationen in der östlichen Ostsee verursacht wird. Dies erklärt auch, warum sich der Zustand des östlichen Dorsches trotz kontinuierlicher Reduzierung des Fischereiaufwands in den letzten Jahren nicht vergrößert hat.

Noch vor einem Jahr hatte die Europäische Kommission eine um *45 % höhere Gesamtfangmenge* als die vom ICES für den östlichen Ostseedorsch empfohlene vorgeschlagen. Dieselbe Institution macht nun eine *radikale Kehrtwende* und zieht einen sofortigen Fangstopp durch. Die deutschen Küstenfischer sind der Ansicht, dass angemessene Entscheidungen auf wissenschaftlicher Grundlage und keine verzweifelten Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, um frühere Fehler durch neue zu kompensieren.

Es gibt auch keinerlei Vorbereitung, den Fischereibetrieben* eine Krisenhilfe zu organisieren oder einen sozialverträglichen Ausstieg* zu ermöglichen. Dieses abschreckende und verantwortungslose Verhalten der EU kann man nicht als Werbung für Europa darstellen.
"


----------



## seeschwalbe (26. Juli 2019)

Diese ganze Diskusion über dieses Thema finde ich total sinnlos, denn es wird sich dadurch überhaupt nicht ändern.
Wir haben schlieslich rund 60000 Beamte in Brüssel, die sich profilieren müssen!


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. Juli 2019)

Leute es gibt soviele Faktoren die den Gesamtbestand in der Ostsee und den anliegenden Gewässerbereichen
beeinflussen. Sei es Klima neue Fischarten Überfischschung Robben Erdgastrasse Angler Kormorane usw.
Punkt endlich gibt es für mich nur ein Fazit...
*WIR ALLE HABEN ES VERKACKT*
Punkt... Ende ...aus


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juli 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Berufsfischer sind eher das Bauernopfer einer verfehlten Fischereipolitik und der "Wissenschaft". Die reine Industriefischerei ist natürlich noch ein anderes, problematisches Thema.


Die verfehlte Fischereipolitik wurde in aller Regel von der Lobby der Berufsfischer gut geheißen und gefordert, entgegen der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Juli 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die verfehlte Fischereipolitik wurde in aller Regel von der Lobby der Berufsfischer gut geheißen und gefordert, entgegen der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung.



So und nicht anders isses! 
Nüchtern und sachlich betrachtet ist der Fischbestand nichts anderes als eine Ressource, die als erfreulichen Nebeneffekt auch noch Steuergelder generiert. 

Sowas wird erst "aufgegeben", wenn es nicht mehr wirtschaftlich betrieben werden kann - der Krug geht ja schließlich auch so lange zum Brunnen bis er bricht! 

Allein dieser Fakt sagt mir bereits, dass es den Fischbeständen viel schlimmer geht als es bislang publiziert (oder zugegeben) wurde. 

Wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt wurde - Wir haben verkackt!


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Juli 2019)

ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die polen mit ihren schleppnetzen die westliche ostsee für sich entdecken und ihre quote abfischen! 
das wird hier noch richtig international.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Juli 2019)

@Dorschbremse


> Wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt wurde - Wir haben verkackt!



Klingt ganz schön fatalistisch - wer sind denn "Wir"? Angler haben mit Sicherheit nur einen marginalen Anteil (die sind das Opfer bzw. Kollateralschaden aus dem Quotenkampf), wenn die organisierten Angelfischer mit ihren Verbänden gemeint sind würde ich schon eher zustimmen ..



> Allein dieser Fakt sagt mir bereits, dass es den Fischbeständen viel schlimmer geht als es bislang publiziert (oder zugegeben) wurde.



Jein - für mich sieht das nach einer Artenverschiebung aus, deutlich mehr Sprotte und weniger Dorsch wird gefangen.
Für das große Ganze gibt es eine Ökosystem-Übersicht:
https://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publi...2018/BalticSeaEcoregion_EcosystemOverview.pdf

Auffällig hier: der Höhepunkt der Dorschfischerei korelliert mit dem höchsten Phosphoreintrag (Zufall?) und seit dem Sprotte stärker befischt wird geht Dorschfang zurück ..  



> Die verfehlte Fischereipolitik wurde in aller Regel von der Lobby der Berufsfischer gut geheißen und gefordert, entgegen der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlung.



Die sind nur eine von mehreren Lobbygruppen und dürfte zur Normalität gehören, das die sich für ihr Klientel einsetzen. Verantwortlich ist aber im Endeffekt die EU-Politik und die ist nicht deckungsgleich mit den Vorstellungen der Lobbygruppen. Die EU träumt bspw. von einer Bewirtschaftung nach MSY (maximale Ausbeutung), sinnvoller wäre aber vielleicht die Reduktion der Fangflotte. Die "Wissenschaft" wäscht gerne die Hände in Unschuld, meines Erachtens wurden Fehlentscheidungen vor Allem auch wegen versagender, schlechter Prognosemodelle und ungenauem Monitoring getroffen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Juli 2019)

Ist absolut nicht fatalistisch gemeint - und das WIR meint die Menschen bzw die durch sie gewählten oder eingesetzten Kontrollorgane und Gremien....

Wenn man eine Quote für etwas das nicht mehr vorhanden ist rausgibt- dann hat man einen derart schlechten Job gemacht, dass man das nur als "absolut verkackt" bezeichnen kann.... 

Der letzte dem das gelungen sein soll war Jesus bei der Speisung der 5000... aber da ging es um Brot


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Juli 2019)

Übergeordnetes Ziel der EU ist Bewirtschaftung aller Fischbestände nach MSY, also maximale, nachhaltige Ausbeutung - das wird u.a. auch von spendensammelden NGOs wie dem WWF gestützt (vgl. https://mobil.wwf.de/fileadmin/fm-wwf/Publikationen-PDF/WWF_MSY_Position_2012_final.pdf). Nur diese Strategie ist nicht zwangsläufig im Sinne von Anglern (unnatürliche Größenverteilung); man will also eher die Fischerei ausbauen, anstatt ehrlich Fischflotten abzubauen.
Ein kritischer Artikel zur CFP vom Geomar:
https://www.academia.edu/15687294/D...Common_Fisheries_Policy_of_the_European_Union


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Juli 2019)

Aktuelles von den organisierten Angelfischern:
https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...opp-fuer-dorsch-in-der-oestlichen-ostsee.html
"Die organisierten Angler in Deutschland haben erkannt, dass sie als Schützer und Nutzer des Bestandes ihren Beitrag zur Bestandserholung leisten wollen."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juli 2019)

Kein gewerblicher Fang in diesem Mischbestand finde ich gut, das wir als Angler keinen Beitrag dazu leisten finde ich billige Klientelpolitik, da würden es auch 3 Stück am Tag tun, da geht niemand hungrig nach Hause.

Aber so ist ein Teil des Westbestandes zumindest schon mal geschützt, den Rest sollte man auch schonen, dann hat man in einer bescheidenen Situation zumindest das bestmögliche noch getan.

Jeder, der derzeitigen Lage noch von einer nachhaltigen Nutzung faselt, ungeachtet ob Ost- oder Westbestand, soll der Blitz beim....... ihr wisst schon was und wo


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Juli 2019)

Baglimit 3 Dorsche + Schonzeit dürfte bei aktueller EU Politik durchaus realistisch werden. Damit tragen die organisierten Angelfischer zwar unsignifikant zur Bestandserholung bei, aber in ihrer sozialen Funktion unterstützen sie die Berufsfischer.


----------



## JimiG (28. Juli 2019)

Ja am besten Angeln in der Ostsee verbieten und dafür dürfen die Fischer noch etwas länger die Bestände schröpfen bis auch westlich endlich Ruhe ist und man dann selber zumachen kann und evtl. das Rentenalter erreicht hat und keiner den Betrieb übernehmen will. Dann ist doch alles egal.

Wie teilweise diese Denke ist zeigte doch ganz deutlich das Baglimit. Den Anglern genommen, den Fischern zum größten Teil gegeben, das war keine Schutzmaßnahme sondern Ergebnis eines Verteilungskampfes. Hätte die Berufsfischerei Interesse an der Bestandserhaltung gehabt so hätte man selbst auch verzichten müssen. Was den finanziellen Ausgleich dessen anginge, da hätte diese superstarke Fischerlobby garantiert was erreicht. Aber der einfachere Weg war eben das Gegenteil, hat ja niemanden etwas gekostet, und nun sieht man das Ergebnis. Denn ein gesunder Bestand hätte noch teilweise die Umwelteinflüsse kompensieren können was aber nicht heißen soll das diese dann unmerklich dran vorbei gegengen wären. 
Wichtig ist es jetzt nicht nur die Entnahme zu regulieren, sondern auch Umweltbedingungen welche man als EU gut beeinflussen kann in Angriff zu nehmen (z.B. zu hoher Nährstoffeintrag). Dann sollte man sich überlegen welche Art der Wertschöpfung denn nun nachhaltiger und umweltverträglicher ist und entsprechend handeln. 
Aber nichts dergleichen wird passieren solange hier Kohle machen auf Teufel komm raus die Philosophie ist und da kannste dir hier den Mund fusselig quatschen es nutzt nichts. Da kann der DAFV nen komplettes Angelverbot in der Ostsee vorschlagen und trotzdem wird sich nichts ändern weil dann ja wieder genug zur gewerblichen Nutzung vorhanden wäre, so würde es dann wieder aus der Fischerlobby schallen und man macht weiter so.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2019)

JimiG schrieb:


> Ja am besten Angeln in der Ostsee verbieten und dafür dürfen die Fischer noch etwas länger die Bestände schröpfen bis auch westlich endlich Ruhe ist und man dann selber zumachen kann und evtl. das Rentenalter erreicht hat und keiner den Betrieb übernehmen will. Dann ist doch alles egal.
> 
> Wie teilweise diese Denke ist zeigte doch ganz deutlich das Baglimit. Den Anglern genommen, den Fischern zum größten Teil gegeben, das war keine Schutzmaßnahme sondern Ergebnis eines Verteilungskampfes. Hätte die Berufsfischerei Interesse an der Bestandserhaltung gehabt so hätte man selbst auch verzichten müssen. Was den finanziellen Ausgleich dessen anginge, da hätte diese superstarke Fischerlobby garantiert was erreicht. Aber der einfachere Weg war eben das Gegenteil, hat ja niemanden etwas gekostet, und nun sieht man das Ergebnis. Denn ein gesunder Bestand hätte noch teilweise die Umwelteinflüsse kompensieren können was aber nicht heißen soll das diese dann unmerklich dran vorbei gegengen wären.
> Wichtig ist es jetzt nicht nur die Entnahme zu regulieren, sondern auch Umweltbedingungen welche man als EU gut beeinflussen kann in Angriff zu nehmen (z.B. zu hoher Nährstoffeintrag). Dann sollte man sich überlegen welche Art der Wertschöpfung denn nun nachhaltiger und umweltverträglicher ist und entsprechend handeln.
> Aber nichts dergleichen wird passieren solange hier Kohle machen auf Teufel komm raus die Philosophie ist und da kannste dir hier den Mund fusselig quatschen es nutzt nichts. Da kann der DAFV nen komplettes Angelverbot in der Ostsee vorschlagen und trotzdem wird sich nichts ändern weil dann ja wieder genug zur gewerblichen Nutzung vorhanden wäre, so würde es dann wieder aus der Fischerlobby schallen und man macht weiter so.



Genau so sieht es leider aus.-
Beim Baglimit wurde den Anglern genommen und die Minderfangmenge gleich mehr als doppelt den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen.
Es ist auch kein Signal zu sehen, dass es jetzt oder in Zukunft anders laufen würde.


----------



## lute (28. Juli 2019)

Man braucht wahrlich kein Wissenschaftler oder Experte zu sein um zu begreifen, dass sich der Bestand nur dann erholen _könnte_, wenn der Dorsch über eine lange Zeitspanne, von bestimmt 20 Jahren oder mehr international gar nicht mehr beangelt wird, weder kommerziell noch hobbymäßig. Man kann an vielen Beispielen sehen, dass sich ein Bestand gar nicht mehr erholt und nur noch mit Ach und Krach hält, wenn erst mal eine gewisse Populationsdichte unterschritten ist, vielleicht ist das beim Dorsch schon der Fall.
Aber selbst wenn der Dorsch noch eine Chance hat und geschont werden würde, dann würde besonders von kommerzielle Seite aus eine Alternative gesucht werden, dann wird die nächste Fischart ausgerottet.


----------



## Döörk (1. August 2019)

mirko.nbg schrieb:


> So wie mein Vorredner habe ich es auch verstanden. Es geht eh alles den Bach runter. Hier. Turbinen im Fluss metzeln für Ökostrom alles nieder. Sag mir doch mal einer das irgendwelche Änderungen ohne Nachteile ablaufen.
> 
> Wir sind zu viele Menschen auf dem Planeten. Es werden immer mehr. Essen brauchen wir. Auf natürlicher Weise keine Chance.
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn? Der hemmungslose und verschwenderische Umgang mit den Ressourcen ist die Ursache für den Zustand auf diesen Planeten. Es steht 24h am Tag überall (zumindest in der Westlichen Welt) alles zur Verfügung. Riesige Mengen an Lebensmitteln werden weg geschmissen. 
Jeder muss jeden Tag Fleisch essen und ist sich selbst der nächste. 
Falls du Quellen brauchst liefer ich sie natürlich nach.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. August 2019)

Hier findet man die Meinung von Netzwerk Angeln:
*Aussicht Dorsch 2020 - Die Chance zum abschaffen des Baglimits für DAFV und Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium *
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...afv-und-bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium.html

Finde ich persönlich absolut richtig geschrieben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hier findet man die Meinung von Netzwerk Angeln:
> *Aussicht Dorsch 2020 - Die Chance zum abschaffen des Baglimits für DAFV und Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium *
> https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...afv-und-bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium.html
> 
> Finde ich persönlich absolut richtig geschrieben.



so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

Erst durfte überhaupt keine Schleppnetzfischerei erfolgen, am nächsten Tag ruderte man zurück und hat die Schleppnetzfischerei wieder erlaubt, aber nicht auf Dorsch, der darf nicht angelandet werden.

 Wo ist der Headbangsmiley? 

Den Link zu dem Beitrag liefere ich nach, ansonsten  kann man sich das Nordmagazin ansehen.

Da ist er https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...er-Dorsch-Was-bringt-es,nordmagazin65298.html

Kann nicht mal ein Politiker auch Entscheidungen treffen, die der Vernunft folgen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kann nicht mal ein Politiker auch Entscheidungen treffen, die der Vernunft folgen?



Wovon träumst du Nachts? Ich hab recht lange nebenbei als Berater für ein Ministerium gearbeitet (technisches Thema). Es geht im Prinzip immer um die kommenden Wahlen und selten um langfristig richtige Entscheidungen. Keiner will so enden wie Schröder, der vieles richtig gemacht hat, nur leider nicht für seine Wählerklientel. Das ist der Nachteil der Demokratie. Siehe die Diskussionen über sinnvolle Besteuerung von Fleisch. Die Masse ist blöd, bringt aber Wählerstimmen. Und damit gewinnt selten das Sinnvolle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

An der Zahl der von der Fischerei abhängigen wird keine Partei genesen und die Darstellung das man mit den Fischen durch Angelei mehr verdienen kann, ist für die meisten Menschen plausibel und nachvollziehbar darzulegen.

Das kann man erwarten und wenn mehr Wähler es fordern, wird die Chance größer, das man es bekommt.


----------



## Nemo (7. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> An der Zahl der von der Fischerei abhängigen wird keine Partei genesen und die Darstellung das man mit den Fischen durch Angelei mehr verdienen kann, ist für die meisten Menschen plausibel und nachvollziehbar darzulegen.
> 
> Das kann man erwarten und wenn mehr Wähler es fordern, wird die Chance größer, das man es bekommt.


Für die drei Fische, die du mir erlaubst, fahre ich aber nicht mehr ans Meer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Für die drei Fische, die du mir erlaubst, fahre ich aber nicht mehr ans Meer.



So siehts aus. Aus meinem fränkischen Bekanntenkreis sind früher Dutzende zum Dorschfang an Nord- und Ostsee gefahren. Macht seit Einführung des Baglimits kein einziger mehr. Da geht's heute eher nach Norwegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

Hier kommen tausende Angler her, die haben nicht mal den Dorsch im Fokus und angeln dennoch hier an der Küste und den Boddengewässern.

Wer in der Situation nicht kommt, weil er kein Fleisch machen kann, darf gerne da bleiben, wo seine Angelei auch streng reglementiert wird. Aber da ist es ja was anderes

Mir geht es nicht darum, hier irgendeinen Dorschzirkus zu haben, um ein paar Euro einzunehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer in der Situation nicht kommt, weil er kein Fleisch machen kann, darf gerne da bleiben, wo seine Angelei auch streng reglementiert wird. Aber da ist es ja was anderes



Die Angler entscheiden, und das recht eindeutig: https://fischundfang.de/dorschmanagement-2018/

Zitat: "Auf Basis der offiziellen Zahlen der Hafenämter müssen wir leider feststellen, dass im Kreis Ostholstein die Anzahl der Fahrgäste auf den Angelkuttern im 1. Halbjahr 2017 um 31,79% zum Vorjahr gesunken ist. Im Februar/März während der Schonzeit war der Rückgang mit 50,72% noch gravierender."

Ob der Angler 20km fahren muss, um 3 Karpfen zu fangen, oder 400km, um 3 Dorsche zu fangen, macht wohl doch einen kleinen Unterschied.



Testudo schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum, hier irgendeinen Dorschzirkus zu haben, um ein paar Euro einzunehmen.



Du springst hier zu kurz. Es verlieren nicht nur die Kutterbetreiber, sondern auch die Unterkünfte, Restaurants usw.



Testudo schrieb:


> An der Zahl der von der Fischerei abhängigen wird keine Partei genesen



Keine Küstenfischer => keine Verarbeitung => kein lokaler Verkauf => kein ...

Da hängt einiges dran.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

Wir haben hier kaum Kutter, aber eine Vielzahl von Guidingunternehmen und Anbietern, die die gesamte Breite der Angelei hier vor Ort abdecken und so wie ich das mitbekomme sind die auch gut beschäftigt.

Dazu die verschiedenen Bootsverleiher, auch die haben eine gute Auslastung zu verzeichnen und da wird auch gern auf Dorsch geangelt. Wenn der Dorsch wieder näher unter Land zu fangen ist, kann man prima vom Ufer oder vom Bellyboot darauf fischen. 

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, das viele Angler länger bleiben, das ganze mit einem Famlienurlaub verbinden,ist aber nur ein Eindruck.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Keine Küstenfischer => keine Verarbeitung => kein lokaler Verkauf => kein ...



Rügenfisch kaufte Unmengen an Hering zu, aus der Nordsee, mit den hiesigen Mengen kommen die nicht weit, Backfisch gibt es hier gerade im Imbissbereich auch oft als Formfleisch, das ist garantiert nicht lokal. Der Betrieb wurde aber auch ende Juli geschlossen, das rührt Homann jetzt woanders zusammen.


----------



## Nemo (7. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hier kommen tausende Angler her, die haben nicht mal den Dorsch im Fokus und angeln dennoch hier an der Küste und den Boddengewässern.
> 
> Wer in der Situation nicht kommt, weil er kein Fleisch machen kann, darf gerne da bleiben, wo seine Angelei auch streng reglementiert wird. Aber da ist es ja was anderes
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum, hier irgendeinen Dorschzirkus zu haben, um ein paar Euro einzunehmen.



Ich habe nicht mal etwas gegen ein komplettes Fangverbot. Hauptsache, es betrifft auch die Hauptverursacher. Ich sage nur, dass ich für 3 Fische die Fahrt nicht mache. Dorsch aus Massenfang kaufe ich übrigens nie.


----------



## smithie (8. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wir haben hier kaum Kutter, aber eine Vielzahl von Guidingunternehmen und Anbietern, die die gesamte Breite der Angelei hier vor Ort abdecken und so wie ich das mitbekomme sind die auch gut beschäftigt.
> 
> Dazu die verschiedenen Bootsverleiher, auch die haben eine gute Auslastung zu verzeichnen und da wird auch gern auf Dorsch geangelt. Wenn der Dorsch wieder näher unter Land zu fangen ist, kann man prima vom Ufer oder vom Bellyboot darauf fischen.
> 
> Ich habe auch den Eindruck, das viele Angler länger bleiben, das ganze mit einem Famlienurlaub verbinden,ist aber nur ein Eindruck.


Dann ist doch alles super - Deinem Eindruck nach...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. August 2019)

Ein absurdes Schauspiel. Es gibt zwar keinen Fisch mehr aber die Fischer brauchen Planungssicherheit. Die Umweltbedingungen sind inzwischen so schlecht, da brauchen wir auch keinen Fangstop, weil nützt eh nix mehr und jetzt wo die auf besonders schädliche Fangmethoden umgestellt haben können wir die ja nicht beschneiden. Die wollen uns wirklich erklären, dass es für die Bestände nun auch egal ist wenn weiter geschleppt wird. Politik und Wissenschaft vereint wie selten, da muss man einfach skeptisch sein.
Dem Fischer mit seinen Schleppnetzen kann ich nur sagen, wenn ich jetzt in Kohlekraftwerke oder Verbrennungsmotoren investiere habe ich auch das falsche Investment gewählt und werde dafür nicht entschädigt. Hätte er in andere Fangmethoden investiert könnte er jetzt wenigstens lebende statt tote Dorsche über Board werfen, das wäre dann auch förderungswürdig.
So schwer es mir fällt, die Dame vom WWF hat leider recht.


----------



## Fruehling (8. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Ob der Angler 20km fahren muss, um 3 Karpfen zu fangen, oder 400km, um 3 Dorsche zu fangen, macht wohl doch einen kleinen Unterschied....



Das macht sogar einen großen Unterschied!

Rechnet man nur 50 Cent Gesamtkosten pro gefahrenem Kilometer (wer anders rechnet, belügt sich selbst), sind das hin und zurück 400 Euro (+ Unterkunft + Heuer). Das würde sich nichtmals bei einem Baglimit von 10 Dorschen lohnen. Packt man sich noch weitere vier Angler ins Auto, muß die Karre größer sein und man schafft es nicht für 50 Cent pro Kilometer.


----------



## smithie (8. August 2019)

Hm, 20km * 0,5 € zzgl. Tageskarte zzgl. Futter bei 0 entnommenen Fischen lohnt auch nicht.

Unterm Strich lohnt sich Angeln nicht - spielt Wii!


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2019)

Wenn ich nur auf die Kosten achten würde, wäre ich schon lange kein Angler mehr, mir gehts aber um mehr, Meer, Ruhe, Entspannung vom Arbeitsalltag und im best case auch um den Thrill beim Drill


----------



## Fruehling (8. August 2019)

Dito, Tikey0815!

Drillspaß ist aber nicht unbedingt gleich Entnahmemenge, weshalb mir das "Argument" _Baglimit kleiner 5, dann lohnt sich das nicht mehr_, nicht einleuchtet.

Als regelmäßiger NL-Binnenangler weiß ich übrigens genau, wovon ich da schreibe.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. August 2019)

Hobbies 'lohnen' sich nie, deswegen sind es Hobbies. 'Am Ruin fängt die Passion erst an'. 

Wenn ich Dorsch essen will kauf ich TK Kabeljau, ist unterm Strich deutlich günstiger...


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dito, Tikey0815!
> 
> Drillspaß ist aber nicht unbedingt gleich Entnahmemenge, weshalb mir das "Argument" _Baglimit kleiner 5, dann lohnt sich das nicht mehr_, nicht einleuchtet.
> 
> Als regelmäßiger NL-Binnenangler weiß ich übrigens genau, wovon ich da schreibe.



Ja, hätte ich noch dabei schreiben sollen, ich habe mit dem Baglimit kein Problem, finde sowieso, dass man nicht zuviel entnehmen sollte. Selbst wenn ich ne Großfamilie zu versorgen hätte, dann käme halt noch einer/zwei aus der Familie mit. Aber viel Fangen, damit ich meinen Gefrierschrank für Monate voll bekomme, oder schlimmer noch irgendwo Verkaufen, damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Das ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, wir leben nicht mehr in den Nachkriegsjahren, wo das wahrscheinlich oft noch sinnvoll war.


----------



## smithie (8. August 2019)

Da das Problem nicht als Gesamtproblem angegangen wird, können wir auch die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch komplett einstellen ohne sichtbaren Effekt auf die Gesamtpopulation.

Steht ja auch schon so in der Überschrift


----------



## Langelandfischer (21. August 2019)

Hallo Liebe Angler
Habe von Anfang Juli bis Mitte August auf der schönen Insel Langeland meinen Urlaub verbracht, am Anfang war es zwar schwierig 7 Dorsche zu erwischen aber mit Mühe hat es geklappt. von Tag zu Tag wurde es schwieriger und zum Ende war man froh 3-4 Ostseeleoparden gefangen zu haben. In der Gesamten Zeit sind Kutter mit Schleppnetzen
unterwegs gewesen. Ich verstehe nicht das wir Angler es nicht schaffen uns für ein Komplettes Fangverbot vom Dezember bis Ende März ein zu setzen. Außerdem das Mindestmaß auf 45 cm hoch zu setzen, auch für die Fischerei, genauso wie ein zurücksetzen von Fischen über 90 cm. Wir sollten  uns genauso dafür einsetzen das in der Ostsee große Betonklötze, auf  einer sehr großen Fläche versenkt werden. Die dann als Riffersatz dienen und zum Schutz gegen Schleppnetzfischer. Leider kenn ich mich nicht mit dem Erbrüten von Dorschsetzlingen aus, ob das überhaupt machbar ist. Sonst sollte Jeder  Staat, der Fische aus der Ostsee entnimmt, verpflichtet werden pro Kg Fisch, der entnommen wird,  die Ostsee mit 10 Setzlingen zu besetzen. Damit Leichräubern wie Grundeln Lippfischen und Heringen irgendwann mal genügend Räuber gegenüber stehen.
Damit wieder alle, auch Fischer, wieder zufriedene Gesichter machen.


----------

